# Neue Masche "Lock-SMS ohne Inhalte"?



## Anonymous (8 März 2006)

Ich habe heute eine SMS ohne jeglichen Inhalt von der SMS-Rufnummer 1232144 bekommen. Ich vermute dahinter eine neue Masche, bei der man auf solch eine SMS antworten soll, um heraus zu bekommen, wer oder was dahinter steckt. Gerade Premium-SMS, die einen als Absender eine erkleckliche Summe kosten, sind hier meiner Meinung nach die Gefahr.

Frage ans Forum: Gibt es andere, die ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht haben?


----------



## rlinden (19 März 2006)

Kannst Du mir bitte sagen warum es Dich gelüstet, auf eine leere SMS ohne Inhalt zu antworten um herauszubekommen wer sie Dir geschickt hat? Hast Du Langeweile oder bekommst Du zu wenige SMS-Nachrichten?

Löschen und vergessen. Wäre mein Tipp.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (19 März 2006)

*Umgekehrt wird es ein Schuh ...*



			
				rlinden schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst Du mir bitte sagen warum es Dich gelüstet, auf eine leere SMS ohne Inhalt zu antworten um herauszubekommen wer sie Dir geschickt hat?



Genau weil die SMS leer ist kann man hier vieles vermuten. Es gibt viele Leute, die dringend auf eine SMS warten und nun davon ausgehen, daß dem Absender ein Fehler unterlaufen ist. Der Trick wäre schon gut, aber es kann sich auch um ein ganz normales Computer-SMS-Dienst und einen etwas ungeschickten Benutzer handeln, der Dich tatsächlich erreichen wollte. Premium-SMS-Nummern sind fünfstellig, daher handelt es sich hier um einen anderen Dienst.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Unregistriert (4 August 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche "Lock-SMS ohne Inhalte"?*

habe auch mehrere sms ohne inhalt von dieser nummer bekommen, und mein handy zeigt nicht das normale sms symbol, hab mich aber noch nicht so mit meinem handy befasst, um sagen zu können was dieses symbol bedeutet


----------



## Stardust (4 August 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche "Lock-SMS ohne Inhalte"?*

Lass mich raten: E-Plus mit Vertrag?


----------



## Unregistriert (17 August 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche "Lock-SMS ohne Inhalte"?*

ja,



jez bin ich ja ma gespannt ....


----------



## Reducal (17 August 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche "Lock-SMS ohne Inhalte"?*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> jez bin ich ja ma gespannt ....


Auf was?

Hier zwei ähnliche Diskussionen dazu:

 http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=161500#post161500
 http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=161509#post161509


----------



## johinos (18 August 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche "Lock-SMS ohne Inhalte"?*

Sieht danach aus:

Mit gleichem Problem:
_Hab mich bei eplus gemeldet und das ist der SMS-Benachrichtigungsdienst des i-mail-Dienstes._

Zu 1232017:
_Bei i-mode-Aktivierung bekommt man eine imail-Adresse zugeteilt. Zur Zeit kommt viel Spam auf imail. Das sind Wap-Push-Links, die Ihr da kriegt, keine SMS. Im Handy unter Dienstmitteilungen oder Wap-Push zu finden. Abstellen per Handy: i-mode-Portal, Optionen, Benachrichtigung, aus. Und Ruhe ist._


----------



## Fifty (19 August 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche "Lock-SMS ohne Inhalte"?*

Hallo miteinander,

hab Folgendes zu berichten und dazu eine Frage:

ich werde auch immer wieder mit SMS belästigt.
82093
84098
86665
88776

Diese Nummern gehören der M*****a GmbH, mit der ich noch nie zu tun hatte. Ferner Nr. 1232042 , dazu gibts auch eine E-Mail Adresse. Wer dahinter steckt habe ich noch nicht rausgefunden. Ein Anruf bei E-Plus brachte mich auch nicht groß weiter.

Per E-mail habe ich mich dann bei dem dsw-schutzverband Frankfurt beschwert.

Nun habe ich schriftliche Post bekommen. 
********************************************************* 
Auszug: 
"Im Hinblick auf den von Ihnen dargestellten Sachverhalt, insbesondere die Tatsache, dass Sie ohne Einwilligung mit SMS Werbung überzogen werden, bitten wir um Überlassung einer eidesstattlichen Versicherung"

Der DSW ( Deutscher Schutzverband gegen Wirtschaftskriminalität e.V.)
möchte also diesen Wettbewerbsverstoß abstellen, indem sie vor Gericht eine einstweilige Verfügung erwirken will.. Damit das Gericht ohne aufwändige Zeugenvernehmung entscheiden kann, benötigt man diese eidesstattliche Versicherung der Leute, die sich - wie ich- beschwert haben.

Nun meine Frage: gibt es hier noch Jemanden, der-nach Beschwerde- dieses Schreiben erhalten hat???

Hab noch nie irgendeine eidesstattliche Versicherung abgegeben.....

Ich freue mich natürlich, dass meine Beschwerde angekommen ist und auch etwas unternommen wird.
Andererseits bin ich momentan auch etwas verunsichert.

Karin


----------



## Reducal (19 August 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche "Lock-SMS ohne Inhalte"?*

@ Karin, warum lässt du deine Nummer nicht über Materna sperren?


----------



## dvill (19 August 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche "Lock-SMS ohne Inhalte"?*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> @ Karin, warum lässt du deine Nummer nicht über Materna sperren?


Bloß nicht!

Das fehlt noch, diese Drückermethoden zu unterstützen.

Wenn der DSW so eine Erklärung anfordert, geht er der Sache nach. Für den SMS-Vermüller wird das spürbar teuer. Er wird es lassen, zunächst im Einzelfall, auf Dauer vielleicht sogar ganz.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Fifty (19 August 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche "Lock-SMS ohne Inhalte"?*

@ Reducal

gute Frage....

weil ich dachte, dass ich -wenn ich dieser Firma eine E-Mail schicke, oder anrufe- dann noch mehr Spam bekommen könnte. Schliesslich haben die ja meine Handynummer nicht von mir.Und da ich auch sehr achtsam mit meiner Handynummer umgehe, ist es mir ein Rätsel, wie die zu der Nummer kommen. Oder vermutlich halt auch nur wieder Zufallsprinzip, wie die 137 Anrufe...

Aufgrund der Post, die ich jetzt erhalten habe vermute ich, dass ich nicht die Einzige bin, die sich beschwert hat.Und dass sich anscheinend eine "höhere Instanz" mit der Sache befasst, wäre nicht nur mir, sondern der Allgemeinheit geholfen, wenn das unterbunden wird....nervt ja auch...
so war mein Denken...

Warum einfach, wenns auch kompliziert geht....:-p 

Gruß Karin


----------



## Fifty (19 August 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche "Lock-SMS ohne Inhalte"?*

@ dvill

ja, so dachte ich eigentlich auch.

Aber ich weiss immer noch nicht, ob ich diese eidesstattliche Versicherung abgeben soll. 

Wenn ich es nicht tue, hätte ich mir die Beschwerde ja sparen können oder??

Karin


----------



## KatzenHai (19 August 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche "Lock-SMS ohne Inhalte"?*



			
				Fifty schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich weiss immer noch nicht, ob ich diese eidesstattliche Versicherung abgeben soll.
> 
> Wenn ich es nicht tue, hätte ich mir die Beschwerde ja sparen können oder??


Wir wissen das auch nicht, ob du das solltest. Nur: Ohne Glaubhaftmachung (Beweis) wird nichts geschehen, da niemand eine gewerbliche Tätigkeit in DE rein aufgrund Hörensagen beenden darf (Grundrecht!).

Also: Entweder stellst du dich denen zur Verfügung - oder mit deiner Geschichte passiert nix. Warten wir auf die Nächste ...


----------



## Reducal (19 August 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche "Lock-SMS ohne Inhalte"?*



			
				Fifty schrieb:
			
		

> ... eidesstattliche Versicherung ...


Gegenüber wem und warum?

Der Einwand von Dietmar ist natürlich berechtigt. Da aber Karins Handynummer bereits im Kreislauf der Drücker ist, bin ich der Meinung, dass man auch vorschnellen kann. Ist denn Materna überhaupt der Spammer? MEn ist die Nummer nicht aus dem Kreislauf zu entfernen aber immerhin könnte sie bei der Materna in der Technologie gesperrt werden, so dass zumindest keine Nachrichten mehr an Karin weiter geleitet werden und mehr will sie ja nicht.


----------



## Fifty (19 August 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche "Lock-SMS ohne Inhalte"?*

ja, da hast du recht Katzenhai.Wer Nichts tut bewegt auch Nichts.Habe schon verstanden.

Ich werde diese eidesstattliche Versicherung abgeben.

Um die "Angelegenheit" anzugehen/abzustellen braucht der DSW ja Unterstützung der Betroffenen. Habe diese Lock -SMS auch alle im Archiv abgespeichert, zur Beweissicherung....

Ich stimme Dvill ja auch zu.
Wenn nichts unternommen wird, machen die ja munter weiter.

Na dann...mal sehen was als Nächstes kommt
Dank Euch für die Antworten

Karin


----------



## Fifty (19 August 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche "Lock-SMS ohne Inhalte"?*

@ Reducal

diese eidesstattlichen Versicherungen sammelt der DSW ein. Er will diesen Wettbewerbsverstoß unterbinden.Die Nummern sind von Materna. Zumindest stehen sie bei E-Plus auf deren Liste....dann gehe ich ja mal davon aus, dass es stimmt.

Klar will Ich in erster Linie Ruhe von denen. Aber wenn auch andere davon profitieren, wär das ja auch klasse

Karin


----------



## dvill (19 August 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche "Lock-SMS ohne Inhalte"?*

Die Erklärung muss aber unbedingt wasserdicht sein. Der Verantwortliche darf nicht auf einen früheren Geschäftskontakt verweisen können.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Fifty (19 August 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche "Lock-SMS ohne Inhalte"?*

@ Dietmar

also ich hatte mit dieser Firma Materna noch nie irgendeinen Kontakt.Deshalb hab ich mir ja auch eine E-mail/ einen Anruf  dorthin verkniffen.

In dieser EV soll ich ja lediglich angeben, diese ominösen SMS ( meist mit sexistischem Inhalt ) zu erhalten. (Witzigerweise bekomme ich immer "heisse" SMS von Frauen...)
Denke, dass kann ich mit gutem Gewissen tun.
Dass ich wahrheitsgetreu antworten muss, darauf weisen sie auch hin..
Deshalb hab ich ja mal hier nachgefragt, ob sich noch jemand auf diesem Weg über DSW beschwert hat.

Karin


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche "Lock-SMS ohne Inhalte"?*

Hallöchen,

ich habe heute in einem Zeitraum von ca. 30 min 27mal eine leere SMS erhalten. Der Absender ist aber eine ganz normale Handy-Nr. 0172..., die ich aber nicht kenne. Kann das auch so ne Art "Lock-SMS" sein. 
Ich würde nie auf sowas antworten, wenn ich den Absender nicht kenne. Ich wollte nur mal nachfragen, ob das auch schon Jemand so erlebt hat.

Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Reducal (25 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Neue Masche "Lock-SMS ohne Inhalte"?*

Womöglich ein Fehler beim Absender oder jmd. hat dir absichtlich leere Nachrichten über ein Internetportal geschickt und die Absenderkennung einfach eingetragen, um eine Reaktion zu provozieren.


----------

